# a couple century old photo's found at dump



## RCO (Mar 7, 2016)

I didn't like find them in the garbage , but dump has this shed , called the "re use " building , where people can leave items they don't want but might be useful to someone else, usually not much there yet alone anything I'd consider an antique . but someone left some boxes that appeared to be from a yard sale or flea market as they had price tags on them . was a pile of older papers in one and came across these 3 old photographs . 

I'm not much of an expert with old photo's but say 2 of them have to be at least 100 years old by now , the other not sure its a photo of a man in a military uniform . one is a picture of a family of 4 , indicates it was made by a J F Rowe from Trenton Ontario . other a photo of a man , made by Forest and Lozo photograph gallery Toronto and Belleville Ontario , I doubt there worth much but a neat find


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 7, 2016)

The photo of the 4 people together is older than the others. I'd put it at turn of the century at the latest.


----------



## RCO (Mar 8, 2016)

Bass Assassin said:


> The photo of the 4 people together is older than the others. I'd put it at turn of the century at the latest.



I don't really know how old they are , I was just assuming the 2 older photo's were at least 100 years old , meaning they'd be from before ww1 era if not a bit earlier, just going by the style of clothing being worn and such


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 17, 2016)

Whoa, the one on the right says "C.W." - Canada West.  It's pre-confederation!  That's definitely more than 100 years old, probably more than 150.  I don't think I've ever seen a photo marked with C.W. or C.E.

The one on the right is definitely the oldest then, since the middle one says "Ont."  Probably not that long after confederation though.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2016)

I have seen many items that are post-Confederation but are still marked C.W. or C.E.  Lorenzo Forrest and Alexander Lozo started around 1865 in Belleville but did not open up in Toronto until 1867 (of course the year of Confederation).  Photo is likely 1870's or perhaps early 1880's sometime...a nice early photo for sure!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 17, 2016)

Huh, I didn't know they were still using it as late as the 1880's, though it certainly makes sense that they would continue using it in the 1870's.  The mailing address of my old house still used the name of a town that had ceased to exist a decade earlier due to amalgamation, and that was the government, so I can certainly imagine private companies took a while to adjust.


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2016)

didn't even put any though into the CW marking , it seems odd they'd have considered Ontario to be Canada west ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2016)

Canada West was the name of Ontario before Confederation, when Ontario and Quebec were called the Province of Canada.  Ontario was Canada West and Quebec was Canada East, and the rest of present day Canada wasn't considered to be Canada at all back then.


----------

